# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Salutations

## JulieWorrisome

Hello, I reside in the Western bits of the US. I'm new to keeping snakes and pretty much reptiles in general. I have one Ball Python currently and have found an absolute love for snakes and developed an ever growing interest in reptiles. I have other pets as well. I have a cute dog, a cat, and an aquarium. I have a passion for animals, learning about them, observing them and caring for them. I tend to worry very easily and by quite a bit about really everything and especially about a pet.
My ball python is named Quetzi. He is currently unsexed but I tend to lean on saying he/him. He is a normal morph and he eats quite well for me. I don't know his age but he still has growing to do still. I hope he lives a long, content and happy life with me as well as all of my other pets.

I'm excited to learn more about reptile care on this site from y'all.

----------

Bodie (07-17-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-17-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-16-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

I'm excited to learn more about reptile care on this site from y'all.[/QUOTE]

Im getting my second snake in August. Ive not had a snake in 6 years so I feel like its brand new to me as well. Im getting a sand dwelling Boa too and Ive never had a desert species before so Im super anxious about it too. Im having trouble keeping the humidity below the high 50s so that adds a little stress as well. Its amazing how much technology has changed since then and how little I knew at first vs now. Good luck to you and congrats on your new companion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

JulieWorrisome (07-17-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Welcome Julie!   :Welcome:   Hey, we were all new (& worried) at one time, so don't be afraid to ask questions...they're probably the same ones that everyone 
who is just lurking wants answered too.  And most of us here have other pets & a general love for animals, so you're in good company.  But the nice thing about 
snakes is that they're low-key...quiet & relaxing...especially once you understand them & their needs.

----------

JulieWorrisome (07-17-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Welcome to the forum JW! Glad you joined.  :Smile:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-17-2019)

----------


## JulieWorrisome

Snakes are alot cooler than I expected so it has been a very exciting experience keeping my ball python. I worry no matter how long I've kept an animal, new or old heh.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Welcome to the forum!!!

Worrying about our pets is quite common. It shows we care. I can say this though, especially regarding snakes, it gets a lot easier once you've gained some experience and have learned their behaviors and mannerisms. 
It also helps to know as much as we can about our pets. For example, your BP will almost definitely go on food strikes and not eat for r weeks, even months. But if you're prepared and understand the animal, it won't be so stressful. 

Happy to have you aboard. Ask all the questions you may have, we're happy to help.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),JulieWorrisome (07-17-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-18-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Welcome aboard and best wishes Julie!

----------

JulieWorrisome (07-17-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Welcome all animal lovers !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> Worrying about our pets is quite common. It shows we care. I can say this though, especially regarding snakes, it gets a lot easier once you've gained some experience and have learned their behaviors and mannerisms. 
> It also helps to know as much as we can about our pets. For example, your BP will almost definitely go on food strikes and not eat for r weeks, even months. But if you're prepared and understand the animal, it won't be so stressful. 
> 
> Happy to have you aboard. Ask all the questions you may have, we're happy to help.


As a 19 year old kid with my first BP that was one of the scariest things to ever go through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

JulieWorrisome (07-18-2019)

----------

